# Teaching my Wife how to drive a manual...



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Teaching my Wife how to drive a manual...*



Ed328Ci said:


> *
> 
> I know. I was just kidding. Paying back her student loans for 8 years of university is what's keeping me from my M3, and my wife from her Mini Cooper S.
> 
> ...


I think she started as R1 with about 27,000 or 28,000 as far as I can remember so it seems similar. She is in her last year now (hurrah!!!!!) and it went up a little bit. Still not much for 80+ hours per week, especially if you live in an insanely overpriced Bay Area. Yeah, I know - and all this money invested in 8 years of education! I feel your pain...


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

It's probably been said already, but I'll add my 2 cent version as well.

I have taught 14 people to drive standard, and am about to teach #15 this week. The biggest problem every time is whether or not people follow directions correctly. No woman I've taught has had problems with the following of directions, a few of the guys I've taught have had a hard time though. Out of the 14, only 1 of them I would consider still bad with the clutch (I taught him 6 years ago, he didn't want to listen to me, and after I taught him enough of the basics he decided he was a pro and hasn't improved since).

I have developed my technique over the years, although everybody grinds the gears at least once and stalls a few times.

I first go through teaching them how to use the shifter with the clutch fully in. I then explain with hand motions how the clutch and gas pedals should be fluidly released/pushed together. They are then told that that's what they _will_ be doing, but for now we will start simpler.

Some of the folks I explain synchromesh and gear physics to, others would just get lost. But I always explain that more gas is needed once the gears are engaged.

Depending on the car, I usually tell them the rpm sweet spots before hand. In the empty parking lot, they can just focus on the tach readings to get an idea. I get them to bring the tach up to the sweet spot, and tell them that they want to try to keep the tach there, but for the first few runs I have them give more gas than usual. Almost nobody stalls on their first launch. I let them keep going up into 2nd and sometimes 3rd gear on this first launch.

Now that they are a bit more confident and thinking "this is easy", I get them to start with less gas, playing the "keep the tach at xxxxx rpms" game. By launch #5 they are ready to start with no gas at all. This is when people start stalling.

Then once they have been able to comfortably launch the vehicle, we move on to things like hill starts.

Not being american, I utilize the hand brake. I pass this on to the people I teach. I don't know why people just don't use the hand brake ever here.

I didn't learn this way. I took lessons from both my mother and father (neither had ever driven an automatic until we all moved to the US, I had seen an automatic before them when KITT (from Knight Rider) came to visit for some promotional thing). My mother was not a good teacher.. she was the frantic-easy-to-give-up type of teacher. My dad wasn't any more patient, but explained things a bit better.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

*Not being american, I utilize the hand brake. I pass this on to the people I teach. I don't know why people just don't use the hand brake ever here.*

What's with not using the handbrake? :dunno: I'll admit I use it when getting started on a hill. I've never thought this to be wrong, and can't imagine how it does any damage to teh car. To the contrary, starting without the brake means you have to ride the clutch or hit the guy in front (or behind) you. Is it just a macho thing?


----------



## Michael330 (Apr 23, 2002)

Tanning machine said:


> *Not being american, I utilize the hand brake. I pass this on to the people I teach. I don't know why people just don't use the hand brake ever here.
> 
> What's with not using the handbrake? :dunno: I'll admit I use it when getting started on a hill. I've never thought this to be wrong, and can't imagine how it does any damage to teh car. To the contrary, starting without the brake means you have to ride the clutch or hit the guy in front (or behind) you. Is it just a macho thing? *


Maybe he meant using a handbreak to make a 180 degree turn:dunno:

j/k - great info, thanks again guys/girls


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: Briefly hijacking this thread&#8230;*



C-Bear said:


> *
> Interesting observation. Could you give some real-world examples you've been privy to of lousy stick driving, the actual mechanics of it, and consequences - just for my edification? *


Just the usual stuff; slamming into too low a gear for the speed involved, i.e. going from 5th to, say, 2nd and using the engine to brake. I've even seen people try to shove it into first while the car was still moving too fast.

Lurching starts is another favorite. Many folks seem to lack the "feel" necessary for a smooth start, or they start in too high a gear.

These same people seem to never know when to advance to the next gear; either too early, causing the dreaded "bogging down" syndrome, or too late, introducing the infamous "italian tune-up". That's when you cruise at high speed in a low gear; the engine revs like mad ( when I was a kid, this was called the italian tune-up).

Really good stick driving should be smooth and seamless; the passengers in the car should never be aware of the driver's shifting. You should be at least as smooth as a good auto, better actually since you can choose your shift points.

Hope that gives you a better idea of what I'm talking about.

I hope you don't find yourself guilty of any of these transgressions

Ed


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

Tanning machine said:


> *Not being american, I utilize the hand brake. I pass this on to the people I teach. I don't know why people just don't use the hand brake ever here.
> 
> What's with not using the handbrake? :dunno: I'll admit I use it when getting started on a hill. I've never thought this to be wrong, and can't imagine how it does any damage to teh car. To the contrary, starting without the brake means you have to ride the clutch or hit the guy in front (or behind) you. Is it just a macho thing? *


I *use* the handbrake. Americans generally don't. That is the attitude, at least amongst those I know. My american friend's do *not* use the handbrake, and they mock me for using mine.

I personally view the handbrake as an asset, not just a _parking brake_.

I don't mean to bash, but that's how I see it. It's not like most americans even drive standard.. and those that do seem to be quite wrong in how they do it.


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Re: Briefly hijacking this thread&#8230;*



EdCT said:


> *
> 
> Just the usual stuff; slamming into too low a gear for the speed involved, i.e. going from 5th to, say, 2nd and using the engine to brake. I've even seen people try to shove it into first while the car was still moving too fast.
> 
> ...


Then again, it's always fun to take someone out while telling them "This is my first time driving a manual" and then, while in 1st gear, pump the gas.. that wonderful/horrible lurching is enough to make some people quite ill. It's hilarious. Try it sometime. It's great on the 4th or 5th date.


----------



## C-Bear (Jun 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Briefly hijacking this thread&#8230;*



EdCT said:


> *I hope you don't find yourself guilty of any of these transgressions *


_Moi?_ Oh my, no&#8230;:angel:


----------

